# COYOTE QUESTION



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Last season ran into problems using salt-based antifreeze on some of my sets for Coyotes. (I used mainly waxed dirt which worked great, but ran out of it eventually.) Experienced Trapper told me Coyotes will smell the salt and fuss with the traps. This did happen. Never had a problem with salt based antifreeze for fox.

*Has anyone had problems with Coyotes fussing with glycerol spray antifreeze? *


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm getting ready to trap coyotes for the first time and have been led to believe that peat moss or pillow stuffing material works well with cold and snow to keep traps from freezing. Wax paper over the top then sifted dirt, snow, etc.

As mentioned, no experience yet, but I'd like to get off to a good start by not goofing things up. Comments?


----------



## hunter3015 (Nov 27, 2013)

I've use peat but if get wet will freeze hard as a rock, wax dirt or even waxed peat works great


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks 3015.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

If yer gonna use wax paper ya gotta put it under the trap too.

awprint:


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Glen,

Good for you on trapping for Yotes. Lots of work, but fun. My OC personality causes me to take notes on hunts/traps, etc. If you send me a PM, I'd be happy to send you some of my notes.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Use more snares if legal.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Now I gotta check.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Glen,

I believe MI is very similar to PA in their snaring/cable restraint laws. MI needs a center swivel in the rig. The big deal is whether your state allows entanglements (kill sets) or not. PA is a NO. Iowa is a YES, provided your are certain distances from certain roadway/structures, etc.

Anyway, lots of guys complain about cable restraint restrictions. Their complaints may be well-founded for Coyotes. Live Coyotes can chew through a snare. However, the same cable restraint works well for fox (amazingly well) and a live-unentagled fox can hardly damage the cable.

...Just wait for snow and the critters will tell you where to hang them.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just picked up a leg-hold #2 trap yesterday. Boiling it today and then some dye. I have some venison scraps for bait. We are going to get some thawing and freezing next week. Anything particular to consider?


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Glen,

Send me a PM and I'll send you some notes.

I don't want to plaster the notes on the Word-wide web. Much of the info came from a professional coyote trapper as we drank BLK coffee at his house. He was very squared away and hospitable. His info squares a lot with June, Locklear and others.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Glen, it's called a foothold trap. Anti's call them legholds... Steel traps, catch them by the foot not the leg. You got a trapping license? Check the Regs. about using game meat for bait....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

wow, guess I'm an anti, I've been calling them leghold traps since I was 7 and I'm 62 now..........anti's also call AR's automatic rifles............it all just semantics and I like to do all I can to piss off anti's after all they piss me off everyday..........


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No license needed on my own land, Eric, and that's all I'm interested in for now.

Natty, PM sent.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok... I hope you catch one.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, me too. I got the trap all rusty and need to boil it in dye soon. I just set the trial cam to watch the travel route yesterday.

My friend, Joe, says it would be more fun to shoot 'em, so I told him he could shoot it when it's trapped.


----------

